# Creating A Screen Printing SetUp From Local Materials...Help



## LOCHNESS (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello and I first wanted to saw this is a great board Ive been reading through it for the past hour now. I have my own clothing brand that has up to this point been hand painted designs on t shirts. Im looking into getting my first line screen printed and I would like to do some sample tees and experiment with some things like making my own tags with screen printing at home before I send my designs off to a larger printer.

Ive heard and seen it around that it may be possible to construct a screen printing set up from materials that you could purchase from Home Depot and so fourth. Like a screen and the necessary bulb and so fourth.

If anyone could help me with links or pictures and information as to what I would need to purchase that would be great.

Thanks in Advance.

Phil


----------



## rema (Aug 7, 2006)

Here is a full guide mate:

http://www.stencilinternational.com/tutorial_build_press.php
http://www.stencilinternational.com/tutorial_basic_silkscreening.php
http://www.screen-printing-t-shirts.com/free-screen-printing-press-plans.html

Hope these help

rema


----------



## LOCHNESS (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the links! Both guides were great.

Im still looking for where to actually get the screens. Is there an alternative? Or should I buy them directly off of a supplies website?


----------



## Squirts (Feb 17, 2006)

LOCHNESS said:


> Thanks for the links! Both guides were great.
> 
> Im still looking for where to actually get the screens. Is there an alternative? Or should I buy them directly off of a supplies website?


 If you have any craft stores around you like "Michaels" they carry some small screens that would probably work for the small print your wanting to make.... A Warning is in order "*Screen printing is addictive*" If precautions arn't taken, before you know it, you'll be knee deep in Thousands of dollars worth of equipment,screens, and inks, having an absolute great time.... Good Luck with your venture..


----------



## rema (Aug 7, 2006)

You can pretty much DIY and build most things for screen printing from bench/press to exposure unit, but screens I’m really not sure, one thing I would say is shop around


----------



## siriustrendz (Sep 22, 2011)

rema said:


> Here is a full guide mate:
> 
> You are today’s WINNER!
> You are today’s WINNER!
> ...


the link aint working.
Thank you


----------

